# Kayelle's Cod Fish Cakes (no potato)



## Kayelle (Mar 10, 2018)

I made these last night and they are well worth the effort, as we agree they are the best fish cakes we've ever eaten anywhere.  They are sure more economical than crab, and we didn't miss the crab at all.

*Kayelle's Cod Fish Cakes
*
' 8 Peppercorns . 1 bay leaf
. 1 large lemon, cut into wedges
. 1 pound cod fillets, or other white flaky fish
. 2 tablespoons butter
. 2 ribs celery, finely diced
. I medium-size yellow onion, finely diced
. 2 cloves garlic, minced
. I heaping tablespoon mayonnaise
. 2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
. 2 eggs .
2 teaspoons Lawry's Season All OR Old Bay Seasoning 
1 heaping cup Panko bread crumbs
. 1/2 cup of parsley, roughly chopped
. neutral oil for frying -

1. Fill a shallow, wide pan with high sides with about an inch of water, and set it over high heat. Add the peppercorns, bay leaf and 1 section of the lemon to the water, and allow it to come to a bare simmer. Place fish into this poaching liquid, and cook, barely simmering, until the flesh has just begun to whiten all the way through, approximately 6 minutes. Using a wide spatula, carefully remove the fish from the water,and set aside to cool.
Empty the pan, and return it to the stove, over medium-high heat. Add the butter, and allow it to melt. When the butter foams, add the celery, onions and garlic, and saute, stirring often, until the vegetables soften and the onions tum translucent, then transfer it to a large bowl to cool.
2. In a small bowl, mix together the mayonnaise, mustard, eggs, salt, pepper and seasoning salt, then add this mixture to the bowl with the  vegetables, pour the bread crumbs over and stir to combine. Add the parsley, and stir again.
3. Flake the cooled cooked fish into the binding mixture carefully, keeping the flakes as whole as you can manage. Gather into 4 to 6 balls, and form  into large thick patties on a sheet pan, cover loosely with plastic wrap and transfer them to the refrigerator for at least 30 minutes to set, or the freezer for 15 minutes.
4. Set a griddle or large skillet over high heat, and add 1/2" of the neutral oil. When the oil is shimmering, remove the fish cakes from the refrigerator, and carefully saute the patties over med. heat until they are golden brown, approximately 4 to 5 minutes a side.

Serve them with the remaining lemon wedges, and baked potatoes with steamed broccolini.  
It was a really delicious dinner.
Hope you give it a try.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 10, 2018)

Yum!  Thank you for the detailed recipe, Kay - this sounds *really* good. Another one to add to the 'make this' file...!


----------



## mollyanne (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm going to try this! I'm such a fan of good crab cakes, you know, the kind that has no breadcrumbs. I like Panko. This recipe sounds so flavorful.


----------

